# Starting Ubuntu without keyboard...



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello, I just got a temporary fix for my laptops keyboard problem and I was looking to install Ubuntu. I am currently running Vista. The problem is that I cannot use a keyboard or mouse at all during start-up. So, when I get the choice to switch to Ubuntu, I just get to watch the timer countdown and startup Vista. Its rather painful. Once Vista starts, my external keyboard loads up and I can use it. I have Ubuntu on a CD and I know that if I remove the HDD, it will automatically boot from the CD, but starting Ubuntu with no HDD seems like a bad idea. So, any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

What is the problem with the keyboard that is installed on your laptop currently? Does it not work, or is there something else wrong with it, like a key not working? As for not having anything working when you try and install linux, I am guessing that you are trying to use a USB keyboard and mouse. When you try and boot from something, if the device isn't plugged into a port that is readable by the computer, i.e. a ps2 port, then the computer won't see the device as working and you won't be able to use it. This has happened to me in the past and I have had to switch to a ps2 keyboard to install both linux and windows. 

Please let me know what ports you have on your computer besides usb and we can figure something out for you.

Cheers!


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, so heres a link to the thread where I was explaining my problem and my current solution: My Thread. Its pretty crappy. Also, the only other ports on this laptop are a VGA, microphone, headphone, Multi-memory card reader, and the internet port. Is there any way to enter BIOS without restarting my computer? (BTW I just installed Ubuntu on our semi-broken desktop with the live CD I made and its working like a charm!)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you work on fixing your computer in the other thread first, then we can work on the issue you have with the keyboard. That way the two to cross paths and I am telling you to do things that the other staff member doesn't know about.

Cheers!


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

It's as fixed as its gonna get... so I guess I'm just screwed.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Why do you say that? I would give kharm a little time to work on it, they are very good at what they do over there, and they might have a fix for you yet. It is always best to look on the upside of things.


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, I found a fix to the problem myself! I flashed the latest bios and that made the keyboard work, then I used stupid key commands to fix the touchpad. Its all fixed now, but I could use some helpful hints and tips for Ubuntu/Linux if you're up for giving any. I am new to Linux more or less.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Glad that you were able to fix things. I am not sure what to tell you other than read a lot. Play around a lot, install programs whether you think that you will use them or not you can always uninstall them. Messing around is the best way to learn things, that is how I learned to the most. You can always reinstall linux it only takes like 15 minutes or so. 

If you have any questions I would be more than willing to help you.

Cheers!


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, I've recently discovered that since I used Wubi and there is no partition, I have 0 bytes available for Ubuntu to use. I'm downloading the Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager to make one for Ubuntu and expand it. Will that do the trick? And is it possible to have a multi-boot between Vista, Linux, and Windows 7? I'm absolutely loving the Linux community. Thanks so much!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have never used Loopmounted Virtual Partition Manager, but from the documentation it seems like it should work. As for your question about Vista, 7 and ubuntu it should work just fine. 

Cheers!


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

So I created a partition with the ext3 filesystem and now I just need to know how to make Ubuntu use it as the primary drive. I can mount it, but thats it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would recommend having a look a their documentation and see if it can help you. I have never used that program so going to the source or a google search would be what I would recommend.


----------



## addmanrcace (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm... I've done searching but I seem to have a rare case. I used Wubi so there was no partition for Ubuntu, but I also can't uninstall it through Programs and Features in Windows... which means I can't do anything.


----------

